# HELP! Getting ready to lockdown



## chickyduck27 (May 14, 2017)

First time hatcher here! I have chick and duck eggs going in the incubator my 2 (out of 11) chick eggs go into lockdown tonight and the duck eggs don't go into lockdown until next Sunday. I was given these eggs all at the same time so they are all in the same bator. Fingers crossed that my chick's hatch! So my question is after my chick's have hatched and dried and we move them do i lower the humidity again until ducks go into lockdown? Do I just drop it or do I gradually reduce the humidity?


----------

